# Cửa hàng bán nệm cao su gia rẻ tại Vũng Tàu



## Ngo Viet An Khang (2/5/19)

Cửa hàng bán nệm cao su giá rẻ tại Vũng Tàu tọa lạc tại địa chỉ: 221 Thống Nhất, phường 8, TP. Vũng Tàu, ĐT: 0909370325. Đây là nơi chuyên cung cấp các sản phẩm nệm cao su chính hãng. Đây hẵn là một địa chỉ đáng tin cậy để quý khách hàng có thể lựa chọn cho gia đình mình một tấm nệm cao su ưng ý nhất. Bên cạnh đó, Thế Giới Nệm còn có nhiều ưu đãi giảm giá cùng với nhiều quà tặng hấp dẫn, có giá trị. Chúng tôi cam kết sẽ giao hàng miễn phí, giao nhanh trong ngày cho quý khách hàng ở khu vực Vũng Tàu nhé!






Cửa hàng bán nệm cao su giá rẻ tại Vũng Tàu​
Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp các sản phẩm nệm cao su chính hãng đến từ nhiều thương hiệu nổi tiếng như: Cao su Liên Á, Cao su Vạn Thành, Cao su Kim Cương, Cao su Đồng Phú, Cao su Dunlopillo, cao su Kymdan, cao su khoa học,...Ngoài ra, chúng tôi còn có các chương trình hỗ trợ trả góp 0% lãi suất. Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi để được giao hàng nhanh nhất nhé: ĐT: 08 66 743 325 – 0909 350 325.

Địa chỉ văn phòng công ty Thế Giới Nệm tọa lạc tại:
367 Tân Sơn Nhì, Phường Tân Thành, Quận Tân Phú
Điện thoại: 08 66 804 325
Email: thegioinem.com@gmail.com

Chúng tôi tự hào là đơn vị cung cấp các sản phẩm chăn-drap-gối-nệm uy tín chất lượng với giá thành cạnh tranh nhất thị trường hiện nay. Cam kết tất cả các sản phẩm đều là hàng chính hãng, bảo hành theo đúng với nhà sản xuất. Đền 200% khi phát hiện hàng giả, hàng nhái.

Khi quý khách mua hàng tại Cửa hàng bán nệm cao su tại Vũng Tàu quý khách sẽ được hưởng các ưu đãi cực hấp dẫn như sau:

Nệm lò xo Dunlopillo, Liên Á, Vạn Thành, Kim Cương, Ưu Việt giảm giá đến 35% cùng quà tặng.
Nệm cao su Dunlopillo, nệm cao su Kim Cương, nệm cao su Vạn Thành, nệm cao su Kymdan, nệm cao su Liên Á, nệm cao su Đồng phú giảm giá đến 25% cùng quà tặng.
Nệm bông ép Edena, Everon, Liên Á, Vạn Thành, Kim Cương, Dupong giảm giá lên đến 58% cùng quà tặng.
Nệm cao su nhân tạo giảm giá đến 30% cùng quà tặng
Gối cao su Vạn Thành, Liên Á, Kim Cương giảm giá đến 58%
Chăn drap Hàn Quốc Everon, Edena,.. giảm giá đến 15%.
Quý khách có thể tham khảo bảng giá nệm cao su cùng chương trình khuyến mãi đang được áp dụng tại cửa hàng Thế Giới Nệm chi nhánh Vũng Tàu:

*1. Nệm cao su Vạn Thành Standard:*
- Được sản xuất từ 100% cao su thiên nhiên theo dây chuyền hiện đại với các thiết bị tiên tiến. Qua các giai đoạn thành trùng các chất độc hại, mùi cao su, các chất kích ứng cho da đều được khử sạch.Với thiết kế đặc biệt ôm sát mọi đường cong từ đầu xuống chân, bảo vệ cột sống lưng. Mang đến cho bạn sự dễ chịu ở mọi tư thế nằm.Nệm được bảo hành: 10 năm
- Nệm có giá niêm yết từ: 4,550,000 đ đang được giảm giá 15%, chỉ còn 3,867,500 đ + quà tặng
- Giao hàng miễn phí, hỗ trợ trả góp 0% lãi suất. Bảo hành 10 bởi công ty Nệm Vạn Thành.

*2. Nệm Cao Su Liên Á:*
- Nệm Cao Su Liên Á Classic sử dụng 100% cao su thiên nhiên, công nghệ khử mùi tiên tiến, không gây kích ứng da, thoải mái dễ chịu khi sử dụng.
- Nệm (kích thước 160x200x10cm) có giá niêm yết: 9,710,000 đ, được giảm 12% chỉ còn 8,544,800 đ. Kèm theo là combo quà tặng vô cùng có giá trị như: 2 gối nằm và 1 gối ôm cao cấp, 1 bảo vệ nệm, 1 áo nệm, 1 drap cao cấp và 1 phiếu giảm giá 30% vệ sinh nệm
- Giao hàng miễn phí, hỗ trợ trả góp 0% lãi suất. Nệm được bảo hành 10 năm.

*3. Nệm cao su Dunlopillo:*
- Nệm Cao Su Dunlopillo Latex World Neo làm từ cao su nhập khẩu nguyên khối Dura aire cao 15cm nhập khẩu từ Tây Ban Nha, sử dụng 2 mặt, phân vùng theo cơ thể mang lại cho bạn giấc ngủ hoàn hảo nhất.
- Với kích thước 160x200x15cm có giá niêm yết công ty: 28,990,000 đ đang được Thế Giới Nệm giảm giá 25% chỉ còn 21,742,500đ + quà tặng: 2 gối nằm và phiếu giảm giá 30%
- Giao hàng miễn phí, hỗ trợ trả góp 0% lãi suất.

*4. Nệm cao su Kim Cương:*
- Nệm cao su Kim Cương Happy Gold được sản xuất từ 100% cao su thiên nhiên, được xử lý bằng công nghệ tiên tiến, có thể tiệt trùng vi khuẩn tác động đến da.
- Nệm cao su Kim Cương kích thước 160x200x10cm có giá nêm yết: 8,955,000 đ, được giảm giá 25% chỉ còn 6,716,250 đ cùng với bộ combo quà tặng: 2 gối nằm, 1 gối ôm cao cấp, 1 bảo vệ nệm, 1 drap cao cấp, 1 áo nệm Kim Cương, phiếu giảm giá 30%.
- Giao hàng miễn phí, hỗ trợ trả góp 0% lãi suất. Nệm bảo hành 12 năm.

*5. Nệm cao su Đồng Phú:*
- Được sản xuất từ 100% cao su thiên nhiên. Đang được giảm 20 % tại hệ thống Thế Giới Nệm. Nệm có kích thước 160x200x10cm có Giá niêm yết từ: 9,300,000 đ, giảm 20% chỉ còn 7,440,000 đ cùng với quà tặng như 2 gối nằm cao su, 1 drap, 1 gối ôm, 1 phiếu giảm giá 30%
- Giao hàng miễn phí, hỗ trợ trả góp với lãi suất 0%. Bảo hành 10 năm bởi công ty Nệm Đồng Phú.

*6. Nệm cao su khoa học luxury pro:*
- Với kích thước 160x200x10cm có giá: 3,300,000 đ được giảm giá 30% chỉ còn 2,310,000 đ. Quý khách được sở hữu ngay nệm 1 nệm cao su khoa học cao cấp, và 1 phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ vệ sinh
- Bảo hành lên đến 15 năm. Giao hàng miễn phí*, hỗ trợ trả góp 0% lãi suất.

---->> Quý khách có thể tham khảo thêm các để phân biệt các loại nệm trên thị trường hiện nay,TẠI ĐÂY

Ngoài ra, nêu quý khách không có thời gian, quý khách có thể cập nhật thông tin và đặt hàng trên website duy nhất, uy tín của Thế Giới Nệm, nhân viên trực thường xuyên, có thể giải đáp mọi thắc mắc của quý khách. Giao hàng nhanh, miễn phí, nhận hàng nhanh trong ngày.

Hotline hỗ trợ tư vấn mua nệm trả góp: 0909060325


----------

